# Controller un JoyStick/JoyPad



## JoJoS (24 Novembre 2006)

Bonsoir à tous !!

Je souhaiterai savoir ce qu'il faut utilisé pour controller un Joystick.
Je sais que la SDL peut s'occuper de se problème, mais je voudrais essayer de faire une librairie pour utiliser un joystick en java, et sans passer par la SDL.

Merci !!


----------



## JoJoS (25 Novembre 2006)

Personne ne sait et pourrait m'aider ?? J'ai chercher partout mais je n'ai rien trouvé...


----------



## molgow (26 Novembre 2006)

Je pense pas que tu puisses trouver une librairie Java qui te permette de contr&#244;ler un joystick sans passer par une autre API de bas niveau. 

Les solutions que je vois sont : 
- trouver une API Java qui fasse le bridge vers SDL ou un autre framework de ce genre
- r&#233;aliser toi-m&#234;me une fa&#231;ade Java pour cette librairie (ou au moins pour les fonctions qui t'int&#233;resse).

&#199;a doit &#234;tre un travail assez raisonnable je pense.
-> http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/guide/jni/


----------



## tatouille (26 Novembre 2006)

JoJoS a dit:


> Bonsoir &#224; tous !!
> 
> Je souhaiterai savoir ce qu'il faut utilis&#233; pour controller un Joystick.
> Je sais que la SDL peut s'occuper de se probl&#232;me, mais je voudrais essayer de faire une librairie pour utiliser un joystick en java, et sans passer par la SDL.
> ...



cherche sur le forum il y  deja un thread sur le control d'un tracpad/souris
l'avantage d'utiliser SDL c'est que c'est portable et complet 

tu peux &#233;crire ton propre controller USB KEXT
et utiliser un client userland pour configurer et controller ton driver
avec un front java mais tu ce qu'il y a en dessous -> C++ + IOKit

SDL aussi utilisera un driver materiel ...

:sleep:

d'autres exemples

http://homepage.mac.com/walisser/xboxhiddriver/


----------



## JoJoS (27 Novembre 2006)

En fait, je me fiche un peu pour l'instant de Java. Tout ce que je veux c'est savoir comment gérer les évènements d'un joystick/joypad sous mac os x.

Je sais très bien que la SDL le propose et est portable. Je ne cherche pas à ré-inventé la roue, mais je souhaiterai me passer de la SDL tout simplement pour ne pas avoir à l'installer avant d'utiliser mon programme (qui sera un jeu...).

Je souhaiterai juste en fait savoir comment ca se passe sous mac.
J'ai vu sur le site d'apple les HID, mais j'avou ne rien avoir compris...

Et puis je ne veu pas non plus développer un driver, d'autant plus que les joystick/joypad sont reconnu directement par mac os x.


----------



## tatouille (27 Novembre 2006)

http://www.obdev.at/developers/articles/00001.html


```
hidMatchDictionary = IOServiceMatching(kIOHIDDeviceKey);
ioReturnValue = IOServiceGetMatchingServices(
                       masterPort, 
                       hidMatchDictionary, 
                       hidObjectIterator
                      );
```
http://developer.apple.com/document...ptual/IOKitFundamentals/IOKitFundamentals.pdf


----------

